# Can't begin a scheduled Dash??



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Has anyone else had a scheduled dash on Doordash and instead of the Dash Now button showing up the Schedule button shows up with a message saying it is slow in this area move to a busier area? This has happened a number of times recently. In the past you could still dash and would just have to wait a little longer to get a delivery but now it sometimes won't allow you to start your dash. Is this something new? What is the purpose of scheduling a dash if the time slot won't be honored? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Capitalism (Sep 12, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Has anyone else had a scheduled dash on Doordash and instead of the Dash Now button showing up the Schedule button shows up with a message saying it is slow in this area move to a busier area? This has happened a number of times recently. In the past you could still dash and would just have to wait a little longer to get a delivery but now it sometimes won't allow you to start your dash. Is this something new? What is the purpose of scheduling a dash if the time slot won't be honored? Thanks in advance.


Its seems like DD going back to normal..u gonna need to schedule your self which is much better bcz u get more delivers when they have schedule lock.
When u can dash now means nobody's makeing any money but DD.
Unless u r in super busy market..
So try scheduled your self in advance if u can that's what all full-time driver's do.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Capitalism said:


> Its seems like DD going back to normal..u gonna need to schedule your self which is much better bcz u get more delivers when they have schedule lock.
> When u can dash now means nobody's makeing any money but DD.
> Unless u r in super busy market..
> So try scheduled your self in advance if u can that's what all full-time driver's do.


The Dash that I had was scheduled this was not an unscheduled Dash Now kind of thing. It would not allow me to start my scheduled dash. The Schedule button only showed up with a message saying it is not busy in this area. I should of been allowed to dash whether it was slow or not or picking a schedule is basically pointless.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Never had that happen.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> The Dash that I had was scheduled this was not an unscheduled Dash Now kind of thing. It would not allow me to start my scheduled dash. The Schedule button only showed up with a message saying it is not busy in this area. I should of been allowed to dash whether it was slow or not or picking a schedule is basically pointless.


Same thing here. No point scheduling if I'm still unable to log in .


----------



## rfifield95 (1 mo ago)

I've had the same thing happen as well and I contacted DD and they were useless and were not able to help. It seems like it is a bug in the app but they were like refusing to listen to me. It only allowed me to start the dash once the zone turned red even though I was scheduled like and hour prior to that.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I gave up calling DD support. They are worse than useless.
Last time I called them to let them know I returned an undeliverable order from a previous ride to the restaurant their solution was to unassign me from the current ride as I was pulling in to the customers driveway.

Has anyone ever had a positive experience with DD support?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Has anyone else had a scheduled dash on Doordash and instead of the Dash Now button showing up the Schedule button shows up with a message saying it is slow in this area move to a busier area? This has happened a number of times recently. In the past you could still dash and would just have to wait a little longer to get a delivery but now it sometimes won't allow you to start your dash. Is this something new? What is the purpose of scheduling a dash if the time slot won't be honored? Thanks in advance.


My experience with DD is.
1. If I have a scheduled dash coming up, and I am in the dash zone, it will let me start the dash 15 minutes prior the start of the dash.
2. If I have a scheduled dash coming up, and I am outside the dash zone, AND it is "busy" in the dash sone, it will let me "Dash along the way" 15 minutes before the start of the dash.
3. If I have a scheduled dash coming up, and I am outside the dash zone, and it is NOT "busy", it won't let me start the dash until I get withing the dash zone.

There have been a few times where I have scheduled myself for the wrong zone.
To avoid this, you can uncheck the zones you are not interested in using the zone selector, and only yours will show up.


----------

